# The quiet exhaust thread!



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi!

Am I the only one who likes exhaust systems which has a more quiet, soft and sophisticated sound approach?

Generally most people tend to buy the largest possible exhaust systems with the tiniest silencers possible. On a tuned car it can sound pretty good, but I still personally prefer exhaust systems with at least two silencers, or one large at the end of the piping.

The idea of this thread is that peolpe who share my believs can post videos of more quiet Skylines, both GTR's and GTS-T's.

Let me begin, here's a vid on my car. At the time this was taped the sound essential things are a Borg Warner S360 turbo, Tomei 260 Poncams in/ex and a Nismo 3.3" exhaust system. Catless with one huge silencer at the end.

SDC11238.AVI - YouTube


Here's another favorite, trying to find out what exhaust it may have: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2arGRAGYtu4

Please share your vids .

Regards
Mattias


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Your exhaust is not that quiet!

The Kakimoto Regu 06&R is supposed to be pretty quiet. Looks very nice too.


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

I think it is , here's one from the inside: SDC11237.AVI - YouTube


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Quieter than my Blitz NurspecR for sure! 
Sounds good man


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Multics said:


> Your exhaust is not that quiet!
> 
> The Kakimoto Regu 06&R is supposed to be pretty quiet. Looks very nice too.


I've got a Kaki Regu (not sure which of the two it is) and it comes in at under 98db when tested at various circuits

I don't know how they manage it, but while it may be quiet at low revs / no boost, it is pretty damn raucous when you floor it at 5krpm!! 

I love it though, it's very stealth when cruising along, things change very quickly when you decide to go for it :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I've got the Hks Silent and thats pretty good for sound even on the motorways.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I've a futjisubo on my 34 and it's no louder than an Opel vectra , the guy I bought the cR off said he spent 1100 euro on it and picked it especially because it was quiet.


----------



## Shilakadaddy (Aug 12, 2006)

Which Fujitsubo model have you got? 

I hate having a loud exhaust, but can't afford to replace mine just yet - I'm looking for an exhaust that looks nice, is as quiet as possible, but also not too restrictive - got 600bhp at the moment, and wouldn't want to lose any power! Reading up on here, the Fujitsubo has been mentioned a few times.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I like a quieter exhaust, For me, an exhaust thats noisy right from idle is irritating, the ideal would be a valve in the pipe that opens past a certain boost level. Something I have considered making a number of times.

I run with a bung in the pipe, its really quite at low revs, and gets noisy when the external wastegate opens, but the bung does give a noticeable reduction in top end performance.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

i have a fujitsubo dual and its super quite. like a mondeo..


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

i have a fujitsubo ti thats not loud just a bit bent after a old lady drove into it







:chairshot


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Mine was 94 db at 4.5k rpm last time. Now that's quiet! I can't stand stupid loud exhausts. Why do you want it screaming at you all the time. Mine comes on song when I'm caning it and that's all I want. No idea who made it as it was on the car from Japan.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

HKS Legal exhaust fitted to my 34 i think,with 2 silencer's and another resonator right by where the cat pipe goes?


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

My 350Z was stupidly loud, was measured at 122db at 4.5K rpm :chuckle: That was when it was N/A, it got even louder when I supecharged it 

I'm quite enjoying the quieter Apexi exhaust on my GTR, I can actually speak to my passengers now :chuckle:


----------



## worpdrive (Oct 10, 2009)

I had a veilside zorst on my R32GTR turbo back. 94 db at 4500 stationary at Rockingham And sounds real nice on full throttle.


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

I use an HKS stainless downpipe, HKS metal catalyzer, and Kakimoto Racing exhaust. The model is Kakimoto R, with 2 silencers. This exhaust emphasizes on deep low bass. It's actually pretty quiet too, rated at 90dB when measured at a near distance during idle. Of course, it also sounds great when the revs climb!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TREG said:


> I've got the Hks Silent and thats pretty good for sound even on the motorways.



Figures Abbey gave me on mine.

Idle 78db
2000 rpm 85db
4000 rpm 92db

Car is a Gtr 33 with 528bhp no cats. If your bhp is higher the readings above will be higher


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

narface said:


> I use an HKS stainless downpipe, HKS metal catalyzer, and Kakimoto Racing exhaust. The model is Kakimoto R, with 2 silencers. This exhaust emphasizes on deep low bass. It's actually pretty quiet too, rated at 90dB when measured at a near distance during idle. Of course, it also sounds great when the revs climb!



I got exactly the same setup, although I am not sure on the Kakimoto exhaust I have. I just remember it says 92dB and has 2 big silencers. I cant even fit a diffusor.


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

TP_ said:


> Hi!
> 
> Am I the only one who likes exhaust systems which has a more quiet, soft and sophisticated sound approach?
> 
> ...


I love the sound. It sounds sophisticated/exotic. I've got an unknown brand with a large silencer and twin pipes and it is nice and 'quiet'. Will try and sort a vid soon! Good thread!


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

I had a standard exhaust on my BNR34 and it was rated 93db @5100 rpm.
The OEM exhaust is the quiest you can get.
I was looking for a 3" aftermarket cat back but it has to be as quiet as possible. I went for the Fujitsubo legalis R and as far as I can tell it's barely noiser than the standard exhaust. From all the forums I've been it's probably the quiest after the OEM exhaust.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

HKS silent power on both my GTR's... Quality system, good for over 500bhp, cheap and around 96db at 5250rpm. No probs with bedford autodrome - strictest track I know for noise..

Had a titanium exhaust before and lost about 6bhp @ hubs changing to the HKS silent..

Old titanium exhaust:

00003 - YouTube

Hks silent:

Car Limits - YouTube


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

git-r said:


> HKS silent power on both my GTR's... Quality system, good for over 500bhp, cheap and around 96db at 5250rpm. No probs with bedford autodrome - strictest track I know for noise..
> 
> Had a titanium exhaust before and lost about 6bhp @ hubs changing to the HKS silent..
> 
> ...




Be good to hear the silent on tick over as you cant hear it over the screeching tyres!!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I am starting to worry about permanent ear damage! After a run back from say Santa Pod my ears ring for hours! Have been thinking about doing something about it maybe putting in a silencer instead of the de-cat but it adds weight! so I've now taken to wearing ear plugs some times on long runs.

Only thing about ear plugs is you drive faster!


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

TREG said:


> I've got the Hks Silent and thats pretty good for sound even on the motorways.


Me too, nice note and good contrast between cruising and when you're giving it beans. Saying that, my cars been broken for over a year so it's been extremely quiet. Never mind, finally in the workshop now. :chairshot


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

HKS High Power Silent - for getting on track !!!


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

I also run a Kakimoto Regu exhaust system on my r34, its rated @92db, well thats whats written on the side of it

I also run a SARD high flow cat, both together pass emmissions and noise tests here in Ireland, Its being dyno'd @440bhp.

I recently got pulled over for my "loud" exhaust(new irish law restricting exhaust noise limit), when i told the cop that my exhaust wasnt even that loud he said "rev it up", i did, then he realised he'd actually pulled be over without actually listening to how loud the car actually was, i smiled and drove off, making him feel like the fool he was:clap: I presume he had just taken it for granted that a car like "that" had to be too loud, he was wrong haha


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

I got a HKS preist de-cat system, I bought it off a member here a few months back, on warm idle it is quiet, you can hear other things around you in stop start traffic for a change!

On wider throttle openings it gets fairly louder but doesnt drone on the motorway.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

blue34 said:


> I am starting to worry about permanent ear damage! After a run back from say Santa Pod my ears ring for hours! Have been thinking about doing something about it maybe putting in a silencer instead of the de-cat but it adds weight! so I've now taken to wearing ear plugs some times on long runs.
> 
> Only thing about ear plugs is you drive faster!


You want some electronic ear defence which cuts louder noises at around 85 db. But you can talk to someone and the more expensive ones are designed to pick up radio better.


----------



## bwrgtr (Aug 8, 2010)

mifn21 said:


> I've got a Kaki Regu (not sure which of the two it is) and it comes in at under 98db when tested at various circuits
> 
> I don't know how they manage it, but while it may be quiet at low revs / no boost, it is pretty damn raucous when you floor it at 5krpm!!
> 
> I love it though, it's very stealth when cruising along, things change very quickly when you decide to go for it :chuckle:


regu 06 has a restricter in the tail pipe, look inside the cannon and u can see it taper in


----------



## black bnr32 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dynomax Performance Exhaust | Mufflers | Dynomax VT Muffler


----------

